# bionic governor



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

Stock setting is mot hotplug, anyone know anything about them??


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I know one thing, I'm looking forward to Smartass on the Bionic


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

You will most likely never see the smartass governor or any overclocking on the bionic. Reason being you will never see a custom kernel for the bionic. Motorola's locked bootloaders prevent the use of anything but signed Motorola kernels.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

"Nusince said:


> You will most likely never see the smartass governor or any overclocking on the bionic. Reason being you will never see a custom kernel for the bionic. Motorola's locked bootloaders prevent the use of anything but signed Motorola kernels.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


I have my locked down droid 2 running smartass and overclocked at 1390 just screaming, don't worry, you guys WILL be able to overclock. Btw, I'm not trying to knock you nusince, just setting things straight.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Nusince said:


> You will most likely never see the smartass governor or any overclocking on the bionic. Reason being you will never see a custom kernel for the bionic. Motorola's locked bootloaders prevent the use of anything but signed Motorola kernels.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


Not so, 1300 mhz on a locked droid 2 running CM7GB. It will come and I'm sure it will be here in 30-60 days.


----------

